# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  أفكار رائعه لكل مدرسه او طالبه او ام لها ابناء في المدرسه تفضلوا،،!!

## حصووووه

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،

اخواتي العضوات

اهلا و سهلا بكم في موضوعي الغريب و مشروعي الصغير

بداية انا بدأت هذا المشروع بين اخواتي و اهلي و الحمدلله نجح و من ثم ظهرت الى مدارس و دوائر حكوميه و الحمدلله ايضا نلت النجاح،،

بما انني لا اعمل و لي الموهبه في برامج الكمبيوتر و المدرسيه بشكل عام فقررت ان اساعد اخواني المدرسات و الطالبات في المدرسه،،

و اعمالي هي:-

1- شرح الدروس في الباوربوينت بدأت من الصف الثاني الابتدائي الى الثانويه العامه وهي عباره كنشاط للطالبه او للمدرسه.

2- عمل مجلة مدرسية تتضمن مواضيع تخص المدرسة من انشطة او ابداعات الطالبات من خواطر او معلومات عامه او مواقف فكاهيه و اخبار مدرسيه مثل الفوز و الخ.... و الافكار عندي كثيره للمجلة. طبعا هذه المجله اما تصدرها طالبه و هي عباره كنشاط رائع للمدرسه تصدر بأسمها او تصدرها مدرسه و تقدمها للمدارس و التربيه و التعليم كنشاط لها ،، فكره حلوه و سووها ناس و نجحت الخطه و الحمدلله.

3- عمل مجله متنوعه تخص البنات و اشوي هي بعيد عن الدراسه تقدمها اما الطالبه او المدرسه ايضاً.

4- دفتر انجاز طبعا ارتبه بترتيب رائع و مبدع و كتابة المواضيع اما خطياً (خطي حلو وايد) و اما على الكمبيوتر و بترتيب رائع.

5- عمل نشاط لأي ماده فيها الطالبه ضعيفه و عندي افكار كثيره لمواد متنوعه.

6- عمل تصميم مجسم لأي درس او فكره معينه.

افكاري حلوه الحمدلله و الكل تقريبا طلب مني و اسعاري احلى كبدايتي معاكم طبعا،،
و اشكر الموقع على اتاحة الفرصه للمبدعين بنشر ابداعاتهم،

والله الموفق،

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## ام السنافي

مشكوره على العرض.
وربي يوفجة.

----------


## حصووووه

تسلمين الغاليه ،،

و ربي يوفج اليميع

----------


## شوق دبي

موفقه الغاليه ..

----------


## صبح وليل

بالتوفيق ان شاءالله

----------


## smile

الله يعطيج العافيه بس الغاليه ممكن نشوف نماذج من شغلج الخاصة بالمجلات وملفات الإنجاز

----------


## jeenan

الله يوفقج اختي

----------


## حصووووه

شوق دبي

ربي يوفقج اليميع

----------


## حصووووه

صبح وليل

سلمتي الغلا على المرور

----------


## حصووووه

smile

جيكي الخاص بعد دقايق

----------


## حصووووه

jeenan

تسلمين الغلا

----------


## العسل الاماراتي

موفقه ومشروع غريب وايد ناس تحتاج هالاشياء

----------


## راعية البلاد

كيف يمكن التواصل معاج طرشي لي عا الخاص

----------


## حصووووه

العسل الاماراتي

كل الشكر يا الغاليه على التواصل

----------


## حصووووه

راعية البلاد

انشالله الغلا

دقايق و جيكي الخاص،،

----------


## hwages

تسلمين الغالية

انا ودي اشوف بعض من نماذج الشغل اللي عتدج

لان عندي افكار واابيج تساعديني

----------


## حصووووه

hwages

الغلا دقايق و جيكي الخاص

----------


## حصووووه

ام ماريه

ربي يوفقج يا الغلا

----------


## حصووووه

ربي يعطيكم العافيه على التواصل

----------


## violetta

بغيت نماذج

----------


## حصووووه

violetta


الغاليه

دقايق و جيكي الخاص

----------


## الأسيرة

موفقه الغاليه
بس ممكن اشوف انماذج اذا عندج

----------


## حصووووه

الأسيرة

الغاليه جيكي الخاااص بعد دقايق

----------


## zoomyat

ربي يوفقج اختي ..

وان شاء الله اذا بغينا شي على طول بنركض عندج  :Smile:

----------


## حصووووه

zoomyat

تسلمين الغاليه و انا في الخدمه

----------


## رواحل

الغاليه بغيت نماذج لو سمحتي...

وخصوصا البوربوينت و اوراق العمل اللي ترمسين عنها ...للضعاف..


و السمووووووووحه

----------


## حرم الوزير

ممكن أشوف نماذج لأعمالج

----------


## حصووووه

رواحل


الغاليه دقايق و جيكي الخاص

----------


## حصووووه

حرم الوزير

الغاليه دقايق و جيكي رسايلج الخاصه

----------


## حصووووه

رفففففففع

----------


## حصووووه

رففففع

----------


## حصووووه

رففففع

----------


## حصووووه

رففففع

----------


## دلووعة البدو

حبيبتي حرمه اخويه عندها حصه مشاهده لللامهات شو تسوي فيها ؟؟ 

ممكن طرشين لي خاص اقتراحاتج 

^ـ^

----------


## وديمة الفوعه

حبوبه انتي من وين؟ وكيف اتعامل وياج و؟و؟و؟ احسن طرشيلي رقمج, حشروني العيال الله يهديهم بالطلبات.

----------


## حصووووه

> حبيبتي حرمه اخويه عندها حصه مشاهده لللامهات شو تسوي فيها ؟؟ 
> 
> ممكن طرشين لي خاص اقتراحاتج 
> 
> ^ـ^


جيكي الخاااص فديتج

----------


## Mis.Alkhaili

الله يعطيج العافة اختي و وفيج انشاء الله .... بس اقول صور المشاريع ما تفتح معاي

----------


## حصووووه

((رفع))

----------


## عبير,

الله يوفقك اختي ويبارك لك على هالمجهود الطيب

----------


## يحراويه

بالتوفيج
ومشروعج وايد حلو ^^

----------


## هتون1

موفقه 
ربي يرزقج

----------


## Maria_Louisa

ممكن اشوف نماذج؟ تسوينهم بالانجليزي بعد؟

----------


## classic_women

مرحباااااااااا ابا نماذج عندج بدخل بنتي كيجي ون وابا اعلمها شوي لنه صعوبه عندها في نطق الحروف

----------

